# Official Celtics @ Bulls, Saturday Jan 8, 7:30 p.m (CDT). FsnNE/WGN/NBALP



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SUPERSTATION!

No fancy pictures.

The Boston Celtics look to improve their defense as they try to avoid a sixth straight road loss when they visit the Chicago Bulls. 
Boston is winless away from the FleetCenter since a 114-107 victory at Cleveland on Dec. 18. The Celtics have shot well on the road, averaging 47 percent from the field, but their defense has struggled during the slump -- which includes losses at division leaders Miami and San Antonio. 

The Celtics have given up an average of 109 points on 50 percent shooting and have been outrebounded 200-180 during the skid. 

Their rebounding woes continued at home against defending champion Detroit in a 110-104 loss Friday which snapped a five-game home winning streak. Boston was able to stop Detroit on first attempts, but the Pistons kept grabbing offensive rebounds and scoring on second chances. 

The Celtics were outrebounded 40-29, including 24-15 in the second half. Boston also allowed 10 offensive rebounds after the break, while getting none itself. 

``It's a killer when you play defense for 24 seconds and then give them the ball back and then give them a shot. It's a killer,'' Boston coach Doc Rivers said. ``I thought, 'That has to kill your spirit at some point.' And I think it did.'' 

Paul Pierce scored 22 points and Ricky Davis added 19 for the Celtics, losers of five of their last eight. 

The Bulls opened a five-game homestand with an 84-74 victory over the Jazz on Friday. Rookie Loul Deng keyed two Chicago runs, including scoring eight straight points in the third quarter, to finish with 22 and Eddy Curry added 21 to help the Bulls win for the eighth time in 11 games. 

``I just played my game,'' said Deng, who was averaging 11 points in his last five games. ``I have been struggling a little bit, but today I was kind of feeling it. Some guys are feeling it on a different nights, and tonight my shot was feeling great.'' 

Kirk Hinrich scored 12 points, and Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni each had 11 for Chicago, which shot just 3-of-18 from the field in the first quarter and rallied from a first-half 13-point deficit. 

Tyson Chandler had nine rebounds and four blocked shots for the Bulls, winners of four of the last six meetings with the Celtics at the United Center. However, Chicago trails the all-time series 99-74.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Saturday Night

WGN


Win...

Gordon and Hinrich will have AMAZING games.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 117
Celtics 88

Eddy Curry 50 points 12 rebounds.

You heard it here first.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls 117
> Celtics 88
> 
> ...


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

This is tough, because I have yet to see Boston this year. I love Pierce, absolutely love him. Reliable shooter who can pass, handle the ball, rebound, and defend the wing. Furthermore, he is about the best in the league at getting to the free throw line. 

I like the Bulls intensity and defense, but I've got a hunch that Boston steals one in our place.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Games against Wshington, New York, Boston, Phili, and NJ are extra important for our Bulls, these are the teams we are going to have to outplay for the remainder to make the playoffs.

Deng, Curry, and Tyson are going to have to play well. Gordon, duhon and Hinrich will have a tough time on Davis, Peirce and Payton.

Bulls 106
Celts 90


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston is 1.5 games ahead of us in the playoff hunt. They have played three more games than we have and won all three. Both teams have 18 losses each. 

Boston is 5-12 on the road. So their strength is home-cooking. They are 4-6 last 10 games. We are 7-3. We are also 8-9 @ home. Sijnce the 0-9 start we are, 12-9. We have 4 players averaging in double figures. Curry and Gordon's points keep going up and up! 

This is a big game for the bulls. That sounds strange doesn't it? A game that means something other than developement.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 89

Celts 84

Ben 20


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Celtics 95
Bulls 78

We lose this one.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Toros 100
Celtics 95

Gordon with 12 4th quarter points.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Bulls 103
Celtics 94


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls 117
> Celtics 88
> 
> ...


So basically....Eddy is going to go 27 points over his season high and 19 points over his career high....

WoW... I better tape this one.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

celts 90
bulls 95

curry 30/12
deng 20/8/5
hinrich 15/5/10 

pierce 27/7/6


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls win big, chandler with a big game, double double and 5 blocks.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Bulls 94
Celts 82


Gordon 23


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Tony Allen gets minutes, he can stop Ben Gordon, in my opinion. Allen is a great perimeter defender and is certainly athletic enough to be able to handle Gordon.

I hope Marcus Banks gets some minutes as I don't believe Gary Payton is healthy (and capable) enough to handle Hinrich. Banks can certainly beat Hinrich off the dribble and if he gets the right amount of touches/minutes, he will be drawing a lot of fouls.

No one on Boston's front court can effectively shut down Eddy Curry. Expect at least 15 points from him. Chandler will have a big day if the Celtics don't even try to box out, which happened in the Pistons game. The Celtics don't make any effort on the offensive and defensive glass. 

I think Chicago wins because Doc Rivers refuses to give his best defenders any minutes, what so ever.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hustle</b>!
> Deng, Curry, and Tyson are going to have to play well. Gordon, duhon and Hinrich will have a tough time on Davis, Peirce and Payton.
> 
> Bulls 106
> Celts 90


Yeah, those are definetly some tough much ups for our smaller perimeter players. At the same time, it seems like Boston always has a hard time matching up with Eddy.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Boston is solid offensively, but I hear that they've been piss-poor on defense lately. And the Bulls have been so solid on defense, that I expect Boston to struggle, and for the Bulls to win.

The only thing that worries me is the Celtics' big men...LaFrentz seems to enjoy big games against us, and Mark Blount is no pushover either. And that Al Jefferson guy sure looked good against the Bulls in the pre-season. Eddy seriously needs to dominate Blount from the game's start, just to establish the right tone from the beginning. If the Bulls can win the points in the paint battle, then it should be an easy win. 

Call me crazy, but Pierce doesn't worry me too much. Deng and Nocioni both seem to have a solid grasp on NBA defense, and both should make Pierce work hard for every basket he gets (Deng with his length, and Nocioni with his muscle). What a big win this would be for the Bulls...we're so close to playoff contention it's not even funny. I'll continue to be cautiously optimistic:

Bulls - 98
Celtics - 89


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

once again we have a good shot, hold pierce and r.davis so we can roll our transition game.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Does Anyone have an audio feed? this is a huge game as i am a huge bulls fan and my brother is a huge celtics fan!

Can anyone help


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Bulls win the tip off.

-Kirk Hinrich to Eddy Curry downlow who nails the jumpshot (2-0)

-Luol Deng is called for his first foul.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Celtics forum game thread 

Eddy Curry should light us up tonight. If Curry doesn't reach 20-25 in this one, it was a poor game for him. And he's got two already.

I'm hoping that we can make the Bulls play a high scoring game, because we can't defend well enough to win low scoring contests regularly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

-Payton miss, Harrington rebound.

-Curry scores off the glass inside. (4-0)

- Pierce miss, Hinrich rebound.

-Deng nails a jumper (6-0)


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Celts get to the player they coveted in the draft (Gordon) first hand...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why AD is not in the starting line up
?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Duhon fouls.

- Blount makes 2/2 from the line (6-2)

- Curry makes a baby hook downlow. (8-2)

- Payton miss

-Off Pierce's foot out of bounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great moves by Eddy Curry abusing the pushover Mark Blount. Great looks by Hinrich to find him. The Celtics need to learn that layups are far more effective than 18 footers.

Edit: Do you really need to post the play by play?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich miss, Pierce rebound.

- Pierce nails a pull up jumper. (8-4)

- Deng misses, Blount rebounds.

- Pierce miss, Deng rebounds.

- Harrington fouled by Raef Lafrentz.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Harrington splits a pair at the line. (9-4)

- Defensive 3 Second Technical Foul on Othella Harrington

-Pierce makes the free throw.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Please Anyone know where i can get audio for this game!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Pierce to the cutting Welsch for the score.

- Harrington nails a fade away 11-7

- Blount miss, Deng rebound.

- Harrington fouled down low.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

did harrigton started?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Duhon bad pass, turnover. 

- Welsch miss, Payton rebound.

- Laftentz miss, Welsch rebound.

- Lafrentz scores.

- Curry called for travelling.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls with a decent start, establishing their low-post dominance. This looks like it'll be a high scoring game, as expected.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Payton makes a right hand hook.

- Curry makes a hook. 13-11


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Bulls look very, very unorganized defensively leaving gaping holes for the Celtics to rebound their many missed shots.

Before Lafrentz's layup, I don't think the Celtics ever designed a play to execute as everyone just stands in the perimeter looking for the ball. Where's Bob Cousy when you need him?

Edit: Also, the Bulls should start Ben Gordon. He's their best player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Gary Payton called for travelling.

TELEVISION TIMEOUT

5:44 Left in the First, 13-11 Chicago's Advantage.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry on his way to 50 points.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> The Bulls look very, very unorganized defensively leaving gaping holes for the Celtics to rebound their many missed shots.
> 
> Before Lafrentz's layup, I don't think the Celtics ever designed a play to execute as everyone just stands in the perimeter looking for the ball. :sigh:


AD isn't playing today it looks like...this could be a reason for this since Othella isn't the defender AD is. 

Just wait til Chandler and Nocioni come in off the bench though...Celtics won't know what hit em.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy 4-4 FG to start the game. Celtics are the 3rd worst defensive team in the league. They're even worse in the middle. We should pound it inside all night.

13-11 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich with 4 assits already


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Someone should tell Scott Skiles to watch his mouth when the Bulls are on the Superstation


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> AD isn't playing today it looks like...this could be a reason for this since Othella isn't the defender AD is.
> ...


Just wait for Tony Allen and Marcus Banks (perimeter defense). Oh and if Doc Rivers actually gets a clue, Kendrick Perkins, our best inside defender, but because he was drafted before the Doc Rivers' era, he doesn't get any playing time.

OT: Sean Williams of Boston College is insane. His putback dunks are better than Tony Allen's and _that_'s very impressive.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Duhon miss.

- Offensive foul on Paul Pierce

- Duhon another miss.

- Paytons pass stolen.

- Nocioni fouled on the fast break layup.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Noc did a great job to draw the foul on the fast break, too bad he just missed the first layup


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Al Jefferson enters the game, as does Ben Gordon.

- Andres Nocioni misses the first and makes the second shot from the line.

- Welsch nails down a three.

- Deng makes a jumpshot

16-14


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stop them from scoring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Gary Payton makes a three.

- Hinrich makes a jumpshot over blunt.

- Nocioni steals Paytons pass, Gordon scores on the fast break.

- Payton miss, Bulls fastbreak and Hinrich as a beautiful alley-OOP to Luol Deng.

tImEoUt


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Doc Rivers needs a TO BABY!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's exciting basketball! Hinrich to Deng for the alley-oop!

22-17 Bulls


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson recorded his sixth assist of his career. Let's celebrate! Seriously, the kid needs to learn how to pass. He would become a more of an effective player and benifit his team more than he already has. Good to see that Payton hasn't lost his outside shot.

Luol Deng is very, very good. Kirk Hinrich is really reaping the benifits of the bad Celtics defense in this first unit. How long does it take to realize that Jiri Welsch is a terrible defensive player. 7 assists. Wow.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The refs are letting Gary Payton get away with too many travels. Its like every move of his is a travel right now.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice, tyson pulls a board AND triggers the break quickly to kh. hiney with the oop to deng.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what happened to ad?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Celtics are sure on fire from the perimeter, but they can't defend to save their lives!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Deng continues to play well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Gary Payton makes a three point field goal.

- Chandler scores on the drive.

- Hinrich strips down Jefferson.

- Gordon misses the bank shot, Jefferson rebound.

- Davis miss, Nocioni rebound.

- Gordon misses the 3, Jefferson rebound. 

- Pierce makes the 2nd chance basket.

- Nocioni miss, Chandler rebound, Jefferson fouls him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Chandler scores on a pair at the line.

- Pierce misses the three, Gordon rebound.

- Nocioni gets the ball on the fast break, and Pierce jumps in front of him, with moving feet, but the ref blows his damn whistle.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics have one of their best transition lineups in right now and Paul Pierce shoots a three. God, he either needs to run or he needs to go. Blount and Pierce need to be traded for smart, young, and athletic players or expiring contracts. You can't rebuild by trying to make the playoffs as an eight seed each and every year.

Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Marcus Banks, Kendrick Perkins, and Al Jefferson.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol tommy heinson on al jefferson - i haven't seen a big guy make a move like that in...15 years...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Chandler fouls Jefferson but Curry at least hit him in the face, on the way down from the block.

- Jefferson makes one from the line, Curry rebound.

- Chandler ugly miss.

- Tony Allen makes a jump shot.

- Perkins blocks the driving Gordon.

- Gordon nails a buzzer beater off the inbound pass.

28-25 Bulls after one.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nice shot by Gordon to finish the quarter. We really need Hinrich and Deng out there, we were falling apart at the end.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm sure Ben leads this team in making qtr ending baskets. I rarely see him miss the last shot.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

How can WGN make the claim that they are "America's number one sports station"?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to make them pay....put a pressure on them


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

We need to get Curry at least 20 shots tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Davis misses, out of bounds.

- Duhon steal to Deng on the fast break for a dunk.

- Bank fouls the driving Marcus Banks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Banks splits a pair at the line.

*BabyBlueSlugga, America's number one play by play man*

- Nocioni misses in the lane.

- Offensive foul on Al Jefferson.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Duhon continues to suck. I want Kirk in. And Y is TC on the bench to start this 2nd qtr?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

common noci play smart!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Banks steals and is fouled.

- Banks is good for 2 at the line.

- Gordon miss, but he was fouled really.

- Mcarty makes a trey from the corner.

- Perkins fouls curry downlow.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Marcus Banks (perimeter defense)


Marcus Banks with a steal.


> Banks can certainly beat Hinrich off the dribble and if he gets the right amount of touches/minutes, he will be drawing a lot of fouls.


Marcus Banks drawing two fouls in two minutes. 

Marcus Banks is the most scrutinized second year player outside of the lottery.



> Allen is a great perimeter defender and is certainly athletic enough to be able to handle Gordon.


 

Tony Allen with a steal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Gordon over throws the pass to Eddy downlow, Gordon dives for the ball and tips it out of bounds.

- Davis makes a jumpshot off the screen.

- Curry blocked/stripped downlow.

- Davis scores.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Curry dunks on those motha****as downlow, and is fouled.

TIMEOUT

8:33 BOS 35 CHI 32.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Don let them make easy shots..the key is let them out of their rythm...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Do the people who want to trade Tyson Chandler (for Nene, a bag of beads, belly-button lint, whatever) understand how bad our defense is when he's not on the court?

Nocioni's minutes need to be cut to single digits. What an awful basketball player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Curry makes the single freethrow to bring the Bulls within 2.

- Banks makes a three point field goal.

- Deng drives and scores, he has 10.

- Davis miss, O rebounds.

- Harrington miss, rebound, scores.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Why does Skiles insist on playing so much zone against a team like the Celtics?

Curry has approximately the same interior defensive presence as an average small forward.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Layup drill w/o Tyson in the game.

Can we get him back in, Scott, and try to cut into this lead?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look TIRED. I know its a back to back but c'mon! 

And y is TC on the bench? He's only got 1 foul and Celtics are getting inside at will.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Allen scores on a reverse layup.

- Curry can't complete the alleyoop.

- Goaltending on the Bulls.

- Pike bricks a 3 badly.

- Curry fouls Perkins downlow.

42-37


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Perkins working Eddy Curry. Yikes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Perkins will split a pair from the line.

TIMEOUT


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

griffin will probably check in very soon


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Piatowski travels.

- Pierce, AIR BALL.

- Deng miss.

- LOOSE BALL foul on Perkins.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The Celtics have some nice young players in Jefferson, Perkins, Allen and Banks. We cannot rebound or defend well when both Othella and Curry are in the game at the same time. Wjy did O start ahead of Chandler?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man whatever happened to Pierce? From superstar to just a good player now. He's seriously regressed compared to his play 2-3 years ago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Hinrich misses a 3.

- Perkins scores off of Banks assist. 

- Harrington makes a jumpshot.

- Perkins miss, Pierce knocks it out of bounds, but after Pierce yells at a ref, they give the Celts the ball.

- Blocking foul on Othella Harrington as Pierce drives.

COME ON, the refs are spoon feeding Pierce for the win.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Kirk can't even pretend to keep Banks in front of him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks we slow down


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich is getting murdered.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Payton miss.

- Banks steals, but steps out of bounds.

- Piatowski miss.

- Pierce draws a foul on Kirk, what a surprise.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know Gordon's struggling a little but he's still more useful then Piatowski anyday. Put Ben in. We can't get anything going offensively.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL . . . Paul Pierce is getting first-class diva treatment right now. Quick, everybody don't breath on him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We look TIRED. I know its a back to back but c'mon!
> 
> .


 I agree. I think this is really causing us to look so ragged on offense. Not that we're an offensive juggernaut by any means.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Pierce makes both from the line.

- Mark Blunt fouls some dude in the lane.

- Piatowski from the rainbow, for three.

- Pierce nails a fade away.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pierce is really good drawing fouls..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Harrington scores on the turnaround.

- Pierce misses.

TIMEOUT

49-44 Irish


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington always surprises me. He's got the skills of a scrub but has a knack to make awkward looking shots go in at a high percentage.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Has anyone noticed how many times HInrich has fell on the floor tonight? Jesus, show some toughness!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> pierce is really good drawing fouls..


:laugh: You touch Pierce and it's a foul.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

boston 3pts killing us...


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Hinrich needs to step up. He's being rapped by Payton and Bank!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> :laugh: You touch Pierce and it's a foul.


hey kirk, are you ready to start playing d?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Deng fouled downlow.

- Deng makes both from the line.

- Davis miss 3, Chandler rebound.

- Harrington nails a jumper.

The Celtics lead by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> hey kirk, are you ready to start playing d?


:laugh: You're not impressed by my 8 dimes?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington's carrying us


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

THEEEEEEEEEEEEE KIRK HINRICH!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Some celtics dude is fouled downlow.

- Dude misses 2 from the line.

- Hinrich for 3!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PP :upset:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Harrington's carrying us


u can't stop him, you can only hope to contain Big O...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Pierce scores and is fouled.

- Pierce makes it.

The Celtics lead by the slimmest of margins.

- Nocioni fouled and he will go to the line.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

kirk has 8assists.nice .we are back on top again


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't like this pace . . . get a stop and a score.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Piatowski with another 3!




> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> I know Gordon's struggling a little but he's still more useful then Piatowski anyday. Put Ben in. We can't get anything going offensively.


I bet somebody told him abt this


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Nocioni makes both from the line.

The Bulls lead by the slimmest of margins.

- Pierce miss.

- Hinrich 3.

- Celts miss a ton, capped off by a Welsch AIR BALL.

- Hinrich misses the layup, but tips it in.

END OF HALF


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Got to be the first putback of Kirk's career.

Curry and Harrington need to up the defensive intensity BIG TIME in the 2nd half. AD is a better defensive player than we give him credit for.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice effort in the final minutes...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

9 assists for Kirk...:yes:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Don't like this pace . . . get a stop and a score.


Even though we did get 4 or 5 buckets in transition, I agree. We looked tired and very ragged for stretches of the first half. We're going to really need to dig deep and play gritty in the second half to pull this one off.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> Has anyone noticed how many times HInrich has fell on the floor tonight? Jesus, show some toughness!


Who Hinrich? C'mon. He got hit in the head from one foot away and he ran into a pick. You wouldn't fall down? (The first time, he didn't fall down. He just shrugged it off)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harrington is having a nice game but I think the Bulls missed AD early on. 

Got to love the way piatowski and Harrington came ready to play. 

Chandler being faked off his feet too much. 

We need to go back to Curry down low. No one can stop him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Who Hinrich? C'mon. He got hit in the head from one foot away and he ran into a pick. You wouldn't fall down? (The fist time, he didn't fall down. He just shrugged it off)


Not only that but how about the pass he caught on his face? Davis whipped a pass from 4 feet away that blasted him flush in the face. The ball bounced all the way back to the Bulls baseline.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Harrington is having a nice game but I think the Bulls missed AD early on.


totally agree


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Who Hinrich? C'mon. He got hit in the head from one foot away and he ran into a pick. You wouldn't fall down? (The fist time, he didn't fall down. He just shrugged it off)





yo man,get the **** out of here,this is Bulls forum


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Blount starts it off w/ the bounce.

Payton doing what he does best...

4-0 run.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Blunt gets it to bounce in.

- Hinrich miss.

- Payton goes up and under for the score.

- Harrington makes a jumpshot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> Not only that but how about the pass he caught on his face? Davis whipped a pass from 4 feet away that blasted him flush in the face. The ball bounced all the way back to the Bulls baseline.


I said that:

"He got hit in the head from one foot away"

Well, I implied it.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about???

He can't post here because he's a Celts fan?

I don't know about you, but I'm flattered every time someone from an opposing team posts in our game forum instead of theirs.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate those lame flops.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Celtics lose it out of bounds.

- Hinrich bricks it again.

- Payton miss, Deng rebound.

- Eddy Curry spins and is called for the O Foul.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmm, Deng is having a tough time with Pierce.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Pierce makes a jumpshot.

- Deng miss.

- Pierce misses a floater.

- O-Man makes a jumper.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Deng missed from three

Pierce misses a scoop

Harrington another jumper from the elbow

62-58 Bulls


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Othella Harrington is our franchise player. He's our future.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're settling for long jumpers to start this qtr, EXCEPT for Othella! What did he eat today?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Lafrentz miss, Curry rebound.

- Kirk nails a jumpshot.

TIMEOUT

64-58 Bulls


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

LaFrentz miss

Curry rebound

Deng to Hinrich on the baseline

GOOD!

64-58 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich with the jumper, u could tell he was going to make that one. Back up 6.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ohella for All-Star

Trade Chandler, Othella is our answer !!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

our d is coming alive!!!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Important thing: hold the Cs under 100


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We're settling for long jumpers to start this qtr, EXCEPT for Othella! What did he eat today?


People forget that when he came out of college, the kid could score and score in bunches. He scored a lot of points for the Grizzlies.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Inbounds, Welsch.

Pierce misses jumper.

Hinrich for trey!!!


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Pierce misses

Harrington rebounds

Harrington stripped, recovers

Duhon to Hinrich for three

67-58 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice hustle by Othella after turning it over. Up 9, biggest lead of the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

O.Harrigton surely has a lot of kool-aid before the game!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

:laugh: Lafrentz missing that dunk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

- Pierce misses a long jumpshot.

- O-Man stripped, but he restrips it and gets it back. Hinrich nails a 3.

- Lafrentz misses the dunk, and Curry rebounds.

- Curry is fouled in the lane.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I want a blowout today. Come on Bulls, please.

Eddy makes 1 of 2.

Welsch misses.

Hinrich three!

58-71


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jiri Welsch is really an awful defender especially when defending an above average player in kirk Hinrich. 

The last play, Hinrich blew by Welsch and passed the ball en route to going to the opposite side of the offensive end. Welsch remained under th basket until Hinrich got the ball and made a three in Welsch's face.

And you guys were willing to accept Welsch for Nocioni.

Chandler, anyone?

Hinrich is having a great game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG SHOWTIME BY THE BULLS. Up 15. Hinrich's HOT.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Boston keeps on missing 3s. Wow, that was a huge dunk!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh baby.
13-0 run, capped by a Kirk to Curry oop.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Hinrich hits another three

71-58 Bulls

6:10 left

Hinrich to Curry WITH THE OOP

73-58

6 LEFT


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry makes one of the two from the line.

Payton to Welsch, who misses the three.

Hinrich rings up another three, two in a row for him.

Welsch misses a corener 3, Duhon rebounds.

Fastbreak pass to Eddy from Hinrich for the Alley-Oop, Bring Down the House.

*Bulls up big.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Bulls are Back!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Kirk is having an excellent game tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice run....let pressure them...make them rush their shots...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I was really hoping Chandler and Raef would have good games considering they're on my fantasy team...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ricky Davis blocked by Hinrich, but Payton nails a three, afterwards.

Hinrich misses a three.

5 minutes.

Pierce nails a jumpshot.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Payton is such a pimp.

****. 

5-0 run.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to gordon.....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Boston gets a quick 5 points.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a Jamal-esque attempt by Kirk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich nails a long duece, he has 17 points, he is heating up.

Celts miss, Curry rebound.

Hinrich miss.

4:30

Celtics miss, Harrington rebounds.

Offensive foul, on Eddy.

4 minutes.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben comes in for Duhon. Tyson in for Eddy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

To those watchin d game, whats with one of the bulls commentators always bashing Vince Carter, does he have a gripe with him or its just a lovefest with Pierce


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Reboun Othella.

OF on Eddy.

Gordon sighting!

Bout damn time Skiles, you *****.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry leaves the game, with 4 fouls, Tyson Chandler enters the game briskly for Curry.

Pierce misses a three, Davis gets the rebound, and passes it to Lafrentz who is called for an offensive foul.

Luol Deng misses the shot.

Lafrentz misses a three, Bulls rebound. 

Hinrich alleyoops Deng, for two.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another oop by Kirk. 12th assist for the Captain.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Hinrich is having a great, great game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ricky Davis makes a mid range jumpshot.

TIMEOUT

77-65

2:45 Left in the 3rd Quarter

GO BULLS, we got the lead.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Timeout.

Let's not get satisfied w/ a 12 point lead.

We've got to finish the quarter agressive so we can have an even more comfortable lead.

We can't blow this lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni is such a selfish bi*ch. Gets the off. rebound, is surrounded by 3 guyz, but still attempts a stupid fadeaway shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng misses a 3, Gordon rebounds. Nocioni blocked downlow by Perkins.

Traveling on Marcus Banks.

2 Minutes

The Bulls have an array of misses before the Celtics snag it.

Hinrich fouls Pierce what a suprise call.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Anyone else think Kirk would be a lot handsomer with a nose job?


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Refs not giving us our fouls on the offensive end


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

77-65

Chapu misses. Deng misses.

Pierce fouled. Hinrich's second.

Non shooting.

Pierce dunks.

77-67


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

nocioni blows


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Never mind.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice ball movement. And Kirk's just so HOT.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Anyone else think Kirk would be a lot handsomer with a nose job?


:uhoh:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich with a long two.

Out of bounds. Our ball

79-67

Chandler fouled. Two shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich nails a jumper.

Ricky Davis miss, the Celtics tip it out of bounds.

Chandler is clobberd downlow, he will go to the line.

79-67


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Nocioni has a great pass, Chandler can't finish.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Kirk can't even pretend to keep Banks in front of him.


Looks like Kirk is giving as well as he is taking, no?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler splits a pair at the line.

80-67

Pierce misses a three, Jefferson rebounds. Davis miss three, Jefferson rebound. Pierce lobs it downlow, Davis tips it in. 

Ben Gordon nails a pull up three.

83=69 after 3


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon is just a bad man.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Celtics get so many fluke off. rebounds with all those long 3s. Its annoying.

Ben ends another qtr with a MADE shot. Kid's incredibly clutch.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Davis misses three.

Jefferson grabs board. 

Davis with the putback

Gordon for three. Am I the only one who was positive that shot was going in?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need to hold on for the win. A good team cannot give up a 14 point lead going into the 4th quarter and lose the game @ home. 

Come on Bulls.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Nocioni is such a ridiculous ballhog. Noc receives an offensive rebound and is surrounded by 3 guys. Hinrich camps down the field while calling for an open trey. Nocioni ignores Hinrich and launches a fade away brick.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon coming alive...we are shorthanded in the defensive boards Chandler looks lost sometimes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

O what a tip by TC. Up 16, biggest of the game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We need to hold on for the win. A good team cannot give up a 14 point lead going into the 4th quarter and lose the game @ home.
> 
> Come on Bulls.


Ditto. We can't lose our competitiveness this quarter.

OT for anyone wondering: Jets up 14-7 on San Diego. Chargers are about to punt.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Let's give Gordon Q4 to get out of his mini-funk. If the Celtic starts to close, we can go back to KH, but let's put KH, Gordon, Eddy, Othella, and Deng on the floor, with everyone force feeding Gordon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon misses, but Tyson Chandler tips it in.

Celtics score.

Illegal screen.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ben gets blocked by Tony Allen. That kid is a great defender.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tony Allen miss, Tyson Chandler gets his 6 board of the game. 

Ben Gordon is blocked by Tony Allen.

Shot Clock Violation on the Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to spark gordon!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, Ben's not the only player on the floor. Kirk in, nice move by Skiles.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYYY.....Duhon just made a successful offensive move.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone wonder why Ben is in a funk? Look at who he's got with him on the floor. It's 1 on 5 on the offensive end. Poor kids got five defenders who all know he's the only one who can shoot!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler blocks some stud muffin.

Chris Duhon makes his first shot since the Hornets game.

Tony Allen nails a jumpshot

Nocioni miss, Jefferson rebound.

9 minutes.

Marcus Banks makes a jumpshot.

87-75


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I feel sorry for Nocioni. He tries so hard, but...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Banks scores.

75-87'

Chandler misses. No foul called.

Allen was fouled. Duhon's second.

Timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyson Chandler miss.

Tony Allen is fouled on the fast break he will go to the free throw line.

Kirk Hinrich reenters the game.

87-75

TIMEOUT


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Adrian Griffin should be cut immediately. A combination of Duhon and Griffin is a recipe for disaster. Both can't buy an open jumpshot.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Who is taller Hinrich or Gordon in real life?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont let our rythm slow down....put the hot guys back in


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> I feel sorry for Nocioni. He tries so hard, but...


Soon enough his effort will pay off.

As soon as he becomes more accustomed to the NBA game, he'll be a great spark for us.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Allen makes em both.

Deng takes it in and gets fouled.

Two shots.

77-87

Misses both.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF? Kirk checks in for Ben! . Duhon's got no business beng on the floor. He should be the ONE whose sitting.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tony Allen makes both free throws.

Luol Deng drives and is fouled.

He misses both at the line.

Al Jefferson makes a jumpshot.

8 minutes.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

8 point game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> WTF? Kirk checks in for Ben! . Duhon's got no business beng on the floor. He should be the ONE whose sitting.


I agree.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Deng steals. 

We can't let Bean town climb back. 

Gotta score here...

Deng heard me. 

89-79


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I will never understand y we let EC create his own offense in the 4th qtr. He's proven time and time again he's not ready for it. Set the guy up so that he could just catch and shoot.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammn currys 5th foul


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

We're playing like goat cheese right now.

Come on guys.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, we're up 10 with 5 mins. left. I wanna see Ben on the floor after this timeout.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Pike misses.

Celtics get their own board.

Harrington draws the charge. Ricky Davis w/ the foul.





Othella Harington

:allhail:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anyone else notice how Tyson has been coming up with some great defense to help us close out games in the fourth quarter. Kid is doing his job!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We should draw some fouls inside..get the ball to o. harrington he is hot.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> OK, we're up 10 with 5 mins. left. I wanna see Ben on the floor after this timeout.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Celtic is playing some excellent free throw defense against Deng!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Jefferson is Amare-lite.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SO many damn offensive rebounds . Its pathetic.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Within 7.

Big O drains the J.
19 for O.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Harrington is our savior. 

Up by nine.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Harrington AGAIN . He's been a savior tonight.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

The Big O!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

HARRINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with another 3pt PLAY. What a game for him. Back up by 11.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

season high for o harrington..we should give him a nickname!!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

We need to get the ball to Big O for lowpost scoring!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You knew Boston would make a run. Got it to 7, bulls back up by 11. We answered the run when it counted. 

What a game by Othella.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> season high for o harrington..we should give him a nickname!!!



The BIG O


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry misses down low.

Curry steals.

Hinrich tries to get the ball to Eddy downlow, but the Celts knock it out of bounds.

Deng makes an ugly hook.

7 minutes.

89-79

Banks scores 2.

Deng miss rebound, and blocked out, but the homosexual ref, gives it to the Celtics.

Chandler steals the ball, and is fouled.

O-Man money for 2.

6 minutes.

91-81

Bulls steal it.

Piatowski miss

Banks miss, tip no good.

Ricky Davis is called for the offensive foul.

91-81 TIMEOUT

5:16

Deng is fouled in da lane. 

Deng makes 1/2 from the line.

Carty bricks 3.

Jefferson makes a hook shot and one.

Jeff misses the freethrow.

Hinrich loses it, Davis with a statement dunk.

92=85

O-Man nails another jumpshot.

rIcKy DaViS steps out of bounds.

Hinrich makes the basket and is fouled.

Timeout

3:29

Bulls 96 Celtics 85


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

holding boston to 40% fg


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich is good for the freethrow.

We steal Paytons pass.

Harrington miss, tipped out to Kirk Hinrich.

Hinrich misses the runner.

Pierce nails a jumpshot.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Where the hell is Gordon!!!


Users Browsing Forum: (dkg1, Wynn, SPMJ, geoshnas, deranged40, kawika, rwj333, Good Hope, RSP83, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, Chicago_Cow, Raider45, jnrjr79, lister333, DontBeCows, BabyBlueSlugga7, greekbullsfan, Bolts, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, Jujuba, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, Bulls4Life)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

man, the bulls are fun to watch!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PIKE with the DAGGER. Some key offensive rebounds by TC and Deng. 

3 game win STREAK people. U gotta love this team!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pike miss, Deng rebound, Pike 3.

100-87

Dagger baby.

Some Green DUde misses a shot.

Hinrich to Deng who is fouled.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Great victory for us guys.

And we're getting closer to that 8th seed. Wow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Where the hell is Gordon!!!
> 
> 
> Users Browsing Forum: (dkg1, Wynn, SPMJ, geoshnas, deranged40, kawika, rwj333, Good Hope, RSP83, The 6ft Hurdle, numlock, Chicago_Cow, Raider45, jnrjr79, lister333, DontBeCows, BabyBlueSlugga7, greekbullsfan, Bolts, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, Jujuba, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, Bulls4Life)


You're not going to find him browsing the forum, silly, he's at the game!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and this team has four rookies!!!!! what a future ahead!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Luol Deng makes 2 from the line.

Banks to Tony Allen for a nice dunk.

We throw it away. Allen scores and is fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Missed freethrow, Deng rebounds.

Chandler miss, Perkins rebounds. 

Davis misses, and the Bulls run out the clock.

102-91 Bulls Win.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Classic quote:

"Ricky Davis for three to pad the stat!"


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

LMAO. :laugh: 

Did you hear Wayne Larivee?

"Ricky Davis, pull up three to pad the stats."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Second 3 Game Winning Streak Post MJ Era !!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

BTW New O rleans beating Kings,3 win for them


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!! The BULL wins!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big win by the bulls. 

Looks very nice to see the fans stand and applaud the Bulls players again. Been a long time coming. 

It looked strange to not see Gordon in there at crunch time. 

Next is Golden State!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are officialy under the radar now...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!32 assists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> and this team has four rookies!!!!! what a future ahead!!


Yes my friend, we are moving forward 
Kirk is the Man !


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

32 assists...signs of very good ball movement and control...this a team effort!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Basketball 101* 

Lesson 1: You can shoot Kirk Hinrich in the head with a machine gun and it won't be a foul, but if you come within 2 feet of Paul Pierce, we will blow our whistle on you.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not going to find him browsing the forum, silly, he's at the game!!!


I wouldn't be so sure about that. We had Kirk Hinrich posting here during the game!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Did we ever find out what was wrong with AD? Way to step up and fill in with Big O tonight! He definitely deserves the game ball for tonight's win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

referees protect paul pierce to much...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

othella player of the game imo!

AD out with a right hip pointer.

i had to suffer the celtics homer announcers tonight, who are, if possible, worse homers than tom and red.

oh, and i  kirk!

beautiful win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Im´curious what happened to Ad?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Did we ever find out what was wrong with AD? Way to step up and fill in with Big O tonight! He definitely deserves the game ball for tonight's win.


I thought the announcers mentioned something about an injured hip.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. We had Kirk Hinrich posting here during the game!


I guess it's time for me to admit that I am Ben Gordon. Fortunately, when ERob left town I inherited his locker -- laptop included.

PS -- Kirk is my Boo.

Just decided to rest this game to give my man Big O'Hairy a few more looks. You'll see me step to my game against GS in the next match.

Peace!


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 32 assists...signs of very good ball movement and control...this a team effort!!!


They looked sooooo good passing the ball tonight. Hope this is not a one game thing and with this squad, I don't think it is, I think it's things to come.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> I thought the announcers mentioned something about an injured hip.


This could be bad news if it's long term. I'm not sure O'Hairy can produce games like this every night. Great game tonight, though!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

chemistry is very good..we are really playing like a team.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> LMAO. :laugh:
> 
> Did you hear Wayne Larivee?
> ...


As great an athlete as he is, Ricky Davis sure does some stupid things on the basketball court.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

let´s improve this streak to four!!! bring golde state


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is raef fafrentz hurt? He was zero on this game.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Jefferson is Amare-lite.


There is nothing light about Jefferson.lol
He could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls are definitely back!!!!!!!!!!ball game to big o!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

In light of the recent criticism of Bulls.com, I find it amusing that the blurb on this game mentions that the Bull hosts the *Wizard* on Monday. The Bull actually will be hosting the *Warrior*.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Is it just me or is Gordon's shot release kinda slow tonight?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Is it just me or is Gordon's shot release kinda slow tonight?


It's been off the last 3 games I've noticed...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> In light of the recent criticism of Bulls.com, I find it amusing that the blurb on this game mentions that the Bull hosts the *Wizard* on Monday. The Bull actually will be hosting the *Warrior*.



lol. _interns!_ 


*AP - Jan 8, 10:16 pm EST

CHICAGO (AP) -- Kirk Hinrich scored 22 points and tied a career high with 14 assists Saturday night as the Chicago Bulls beat the Boston Celtics 102-91 for their ninth win in 12 games.

Othella Harrington, in a rare start, matched a season high with 19 points on 9-for-12 shooting and grabbed a season-high 10 rebounds for the Bulls, who surged ahead with a 13-0 third-quarter run. Chicago rookie Luol Deng also had 19 points.

Paul Pierce scored 20 for Boston and Tony Allen added 14.

Hinrich sparked Chicago's 25-17 third-quarter advantage with 12 points and three assists.

He hit a jumper and a pair of 3-pointers and then on a break made a nifty alley-oop pass to Eddy Curry for a slam, capping the 13-0 run that put the Bulls ahead 73-58 with 6 minutes left in the third.

Boston rallied to within seven with 4 minutes left before Harrington hit another soft jumper and Hinrich drove for a basket, was fouled and converted the three-point play.

Hinrich followed in his own miss just before the first-half buzzer to cap a 19-5 run over the final 4 minutes as the Bulls took a 58-52 lead.

Notes

Bulls F Antonio Davis sat out Saturday night with a hip pointer, the first game a Bulls starter has missed this season because of injury. Harrington's start was just his third of the season. ... Boston has lost six straight on the road.*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I think the sweetest part of tonight's victory is that it happened on a night when Indiana, New York, New Jersey, and Boston all lose. I was hoping Utah would pull off the win against Milwaukee, but I guess we can't have everything.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

we have a really good shot to win the next three games as well. golden state, philly and new york are all winnable games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 32 assists...signs of very good ball movement and control...


Kirk played PG more this game than he has in the past few.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> As great an athlete as he is, Ricky Davis sure does some stupid things on the basketball court.


Good thing he's a great dunker or he'd be known just for that one time in Cleveland he rebouned his own his for a triple double.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought the announcers mentioned something about an injured hip.


Hip pointer.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I've said it before... I'll say it again...

Hinrich > j00


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

surging bulls win again

*Hinrich sparked Chicago's 25-17 third-quarter advantage with 12 points and three assists.

"What I love about Kirk is that he doesn't force anything," (Doc) Rivers said. "What did he have, like three points at the half? Then he just comes out, passes the ball and starts to score. I really enjoy watching him play. ... But not so much tonight."*

:laugh:


like sloan said too, kirk was "playing forward" tonight. in the celts pregame show, rivers also compared kirk to stockton. fwiw. 



*"Everyone is getting on the same page, and it's fun to play like that," Hinrich said after Chicago's ninth win in 12 starts. Not bad for a team that started the season 0-9.

"It seemed like everything was clicking," he added. "I was able to find people and make the scoring pass early in the game and continue that throughout the game.

With Antonio Davis sidelined by an injury, Harrington stepped in and hit nine of 12 shots and also had a season-high 10 rebounds.

"I just took the same shots that I work on every day," Harrington said. "I tried to be as aggressive as I could."*





 othella


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Paxson!

Fire Skiles!

Bench Hinrich!

Blow up the team!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

What in tarnation is a hip pointer???


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

13-18 and a loss for Celts - we won an important game - who'd believe we'd have an important game , and who'd believe we'd be able to take it!

I'm lovin it!


----------

